# Field Quarter-Along



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 22, 2009)

Since I was introduced to the Warren Womack method of field quartering and packing out game, my days of dragging critters are over.  I have worked long and hard in the past getting deer out of the woods, but this has to be one of the best things since sliced bread.  Since I had TJ there to run the camera, I figured we'd take some pictures and try to do a tutorial.

I usually carry some rope along in my pack to hang up these small pigs(from any available tree limb), but I figured I'd do this one on the ground the way I do deer.  This would certainly be easier to explain with video, but hopefully you will be able to make some sense out of these pictures.

First, I line my pack with an clean trash bag.  I start up near the head and begin skinning everything back on one side.  I cut down the spine, and then skin out the front shoulder.













As soon as you get the shoulder clear, cut just below the elbow and unjoint the leg.  (You need to do this while the shoulder is still attached so you can get leverage on the joint.)












Once you have removed the leg, cut underneath the shoulder blade to remove the front shoulder.








And the shoulder goes into your pack.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 22, 2009)

I continue skinning down the spine working my way to, and around the ham.












When you have the ham completely skinned, start cutting inside the hind leg right in the crease.  While applying pressure on the leg, continue cutting until you hit bone, and feel around until you find the socket joint in the hip.  Once it is unjointed, continue cutting until the ham is removed.












Once removed, unjoint the leg bone from the ham as shown, and into the pack it goes.








Now cut along the spine from neck to hip, and then carve the backstrap out from the top of the ribs.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 22, 2009)

You are halfway through!  Grab the two remaining legs, give a quick snatch,and the critter will roll right over.








You just repeat the process on the other side and you are done.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 22, 2009)

This is all that's left.  If you want to remove the ribs or tenderloin, now is the time.








Everything is packed up and ready to go.  You walk out with everything you will eat, and nothing you won't.  When you get home, you can take the bag out of your pack, put it in your freezer, and you are done.






Chris


----------



## fountain (Jun 22, 2009)

this is a pretty neat process!!!  this was my first time seeing this done.  i have learned a lot over the last week from ol chris.  glad he is so willing to show/teach me as well--thanks!!!
this process also did not take very long at all.  very nice tutorial, and glad i got to be a part of it


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Chris!  That's exactly like I do mine.  I do like to hang them when I can.  My back doesn't like leaning over to do anything on the ground, and I avoid it when I can.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Chris.  I think I will have to try that.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 22, 2009)

I like it!  Makes more sense than dragging it!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great tutorial Chris! I have Warrens video that shows him dressing out a buck like this. That fella sure is fast with a knife.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 22, 2009)

nice job !!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 22, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Great tutorial Chris! I have Warrens video that shows him dressing out a buck like this. That fella sure is fast with a knife.



That he is Al.  For you fellas that are interested in field quartering and would like to see it done on video, here's a link where you can get Warren's video:

http://my.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=87&subpageid=150883&ck=

Take a look at the rest of his site while you're there.  He's got a lot of interesting stories.

Chris


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 22, 2009)

Really good info Chris. I appreciate it!
Nice work with the pictures Mr. Fountain.
Congratulations on the hog.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the work in doing this tutorial, guys. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2009)

Now if we can just kill something!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 23, 2009)

DENNIS said:


> Now if we can just kill something!



Besides time...


----------



## Sharptop (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you waste much meat with this method? I wonder with a deer if you would lose much.

Really appreciate the tag along and its something I really need to learn to do hunting deer in North Georgia where you may have to go up a 45 degree hill, etc. Its one thing dragging a 175 lb.  buck 200 yards in South Georgia and a whole different ball game trying to drag one up hill in the mountains.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't get anymore meat off of one if I hang it up in the backyard and clean it.  You've got a bag and a knife, so you can bring out pretty much everything you want.

For me, this method really shines when you're hunting public land and kill one 2 miles from the truck.  I've had several people watch me do this in the field and every one of them thought it was slicker than snot.


----------



## fountain (Jun 23, 2009)

it is slick!  get that knife ready again cause saturday afternoon we gonna ( i'm gonna ) do it again!


----------



## okiman (Jun 24, 2009)

I had heard it explained before but seeing it done sure makes it clear. Thanks.


----------



## Sharptop (Jun 24, 2009)

I ordered Warren's video after reading this post and he gave me a call. Just got off the phone with him, a real nice guy. I am sending him a link to our corner and maybe we can get him posting here.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jun 25, 2009)

Chris, You did a great job with the picture illustrated instructions on field quartering. I really don't think it could have been done better. The pictures as well as the detailed narration was excellent. 

Thanks to Sharptop, for sending me the link to this site, making it possible for me to see this post.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 25, 2009)

Great to have you with us Warren!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you both for taking the time to pass this on to others.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome work guys!  Thanks.  You just helped me figure out how to hunt harder and farther from the truck!  

Question...I know you don't have to record the harvest of hogs in GA, but for deer in GA how would the DNR LEO know if you killed a doe or a buck if you get checked?  Has anyone been checked after using this method for deer?


----------



## walter morris (Aug 12, 2009)

Chris, Really enjoyed you pitorial. Good work.
Warren told me about this site and your thread.


----------



## Slasher (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharptop said:


> Do you waste much meat with this method? I wonder with a deer if you would lose much.


I would say you would not lose much.... But the neck roast on a buck should be remembered...  Other than ribs and the associated lil pieces that normally get ground.... 



Shine Runner said:


> but for deer in GA how would the DNR LEO know if you killed a doe or a buck if you get checked?


since most of the WMA's I hunt are trophy rules, so I figure you cant process till the deer is signed in or checked out. I've done this on the tailgate of a truck at WMA checkpoints...


Shine Runner said:


> Has anyone been checked after using this method for deer?


Nope, but I worry that DNR Rangers would'nt look too kindly on processing in the woods, but I sure would prefer doing it that way than dragging some of those suckers back to the truck whole when hunting alone...


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the lesson, I'll give that a try if I'm hunt'n a back 40


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 12, 2009)

Shine Runner said:


> but for deer in GA how would the DNR LEO know if you killed a doe or a buck if you get checked?



If he doesn't trust what I have entered on my harvest record, and is willing to walk a couple miles, I'd be glad to take him back to the carcass.



Slasher said:


> Nope, but I worry that DNR Rangers would'nt look too kindly on processing in the woods...


I looked over the current regs and didn't see anything pertaining to processing of game in the field, nor carcass disposal.  If I overlooked something, someone please correct me.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 12, 2009)

walter morris said:


> Chris, Really enjoyed you pitorial. Good work.
> Warren told me about this site and your thread.



Mr. Walter, good to see you over here.


----------



## fountain (Aug 12, 2009)

bout time to do it again!


----------



## SOS (Aug 12, 2009)

I know elk hunting in Colorado you had to leave proof of sex attached to one of the quarters...you might try something like that if concerned about quartering deer in the field.  Is tricky to skin it so that part of the genitalia remain, but it can be done.


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 12, 2009)

fountain said:


> bout time to do it again!


 

hope to try it this weekend!!!

Thanks again for posting this                         

how about a sticky mods ?????


----------



## Slasher (Aug 12, 2009)

*I was wrong..*

Sorry, I thought the regs were that you had to check out/sign in the deer before processing....



HookedN21 said:


> I looked over the current regs and didn't see anything pertaining to processing of game in the field, nor carcass disposal.  If I overlooked something, someone please correct me.



I went back to look at the regs and am unable to see any reason that you couldn't process in the field, except possibly proving sex of the deer... 

Dang, I've about killed myself by heat exhaustion dragging them out in the early season.. two years ago I got a cart but it takes alot of effort to walk out to get it and then back, load it up and then check it in and then process it.... Processing at the kill site would've been so much quicker and easier...


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 13, 2009)

Fill out your harvest record as per normal and don't worry about the sex of the deer.  The wardens have got CSI Miami beat, they can tell the sex of a carcus by a blood sample. or blod off of your boots.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 13, 2009)

Slasher said:


> Dang, I've about killed myself by heat exhaustion dragging them out in the early season..



You and me both.  I think back on some of the drags I've made....  

I know some of you guys may look at this and still be a little tentative about trying it, but I promise, if you have any experience at all with cleaning deer, you won't have any problems with this.  

Chris


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 13, 2009)

great thread !!   an this is definitely the way too go on deer as well ..... no guts , no dragging an is ready too go in the frig for processing when ya get home too !!..

thanx for posting !!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 14, 2009)

Great tutorial.  That's how I do my deer but I've been doing it on the tailgate of my truck after a short drag out of the woods. I  chunk the pieces into a cooler full of ice water already in the truck when I start skinnin'.  The beauty of this is that *GONE* are the days of gutting it and then disposing of the guts and carcass and leaking blood all over everything. Now all the mess is contained in one closed unit. EASY!  No more mess,  muss,  fuss, or foul smell when you accidentally cut the bowel, bladder, or colon.  I like it!   

As for the DNR taking exception reference a deer,  last time I thoroughly read the regs they stated that the head of a deer can not be removed until the carcass is surrendered for processing. That's it.  So.... if you process it in the field you have met the requirement,  right?   Just rambling...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 14, 2009)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> As for the DNR taking exception reference a deer,  last time I thoroughly read the regs they stated that the head of a deer can not be removed until the carcass is surrendered for processing. That's it.  So.... if you process it in the field you have met the requirement,  right?


That's my take on it.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2009)

TTT for SOS


----------



## Elbow (Nov 3, 2009)

_cut just below the elbow_


Hey! Watch out! Ouch! 
Oh boy, that made me lose my snack! Shouldn't have looked at this thread without some peptotabs.
I guess I'll be doing this real soon though.  
El


----------



## SOS (Nov 3, 2009)

Perfect.  Thanks - hope to use it at Ossabaw this week.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 3, 2009)

SOS,

One thing you need to keep in mind when you do this on the ground....

USE THE SKIN FLAP LIKE A CLEAN PIECE OF PLASTIC. If you fold it out away from your work and keep you critter flat, you won;t get no dirt or leaves on ya meat. Start flipping, flopping and turning the critter and you'll get debris on everything.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 6, 2009)

Always good info, anytime of the season. Thanks for taking the time to do it.  and bringing it back to the top for those who didn't see it in June.


----------



## deersled (Feb 1, 2010)

bump for everyone hunting porkers right now


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 5, 2010)

I am getting ready to go give Pine Log a shot and thought I had better read over this thread again. Based on my luck at Pine Log I probably want need this info but, you never know. 


This thread should be made a sticky.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 5, 2010)

nga, i was just thinking about this thread a couple of days ago. thanks for finding it and bringing it back.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Chris!  
thanks for sharing.  i used this for the first time a couple of weeks ago on a pig i killed in macon county.  It was about 100 degrees and if i hadn't done it this way, i wouldn't have been able to get her out by myself without spoiling.  Thanks for the advise on lining your pack first with the garbage bag.  i didn't and played heck transferring the meat to the pack.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 18, 2010)

I would like to see this done via pics or video on a deer.

I know it is the same principal, but it would make for better understanding in my head to see it done with a ol' whitetail.


This would be a good sticky IMO..


----------



## TTom (Dec 9, 2010)

So here's my latest method almost like the quartering mentioned in the post.

3 garbage bags

Bag 1 Head and Skin

Bag 2 Lower half from the waist to the knees (genitals still attached)

Bag 3 Straps, any organs I want to save (liver and heart) and front quarters.

But then again I carry a rolled up army duffle bag in my pack these days. 

Although being prepared seems to make sure that I'll not see anything.


----------



## Wes (Dec 9, 2010)

On the subject of where to use this method I feel confident that if you are on a check in WMA deer hunt in GA you would need to present the entire animal to DNR agent, game warden, whoever, for weight and age statistic taking. Unless you have been told otherwise by said authority I would err on the side of not getting a big ole fine.


----------



## blocky (Dec 9, 2010)

Wes is correct. If it is a check-in hunt you must bring in the whole animal. They are usually taking data. If it is a sign-in hunt you can quarter it. Best to avoid complications when you can!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 11, 2012)

blocky said:


> Wes is correct. If it is a check-in hunt you must bring in the whole animal. They are usually taking data. If it is a sign-in hunt you can quarter it. Best to avoid complications when you can!


When I killed mine at Chestatee they were fine with just knowing I had killed a hog. I had to ask them if I could weigh it


----------

